

Cracking Open the SharePoint Fortress - edw519
http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=2558

======
steverb
I'm trying to figure out why this is news.

Does Google's API allow you to get data out of Sharepoint that you couldn't
get using the Sharepoint Web Services?

------
GiraffeNecktie
dupe

